# 20 Acres Northeast Missouri - House/Pond/Private



## missouriland (Aug 27, 2012)

-Northeast Missouri â Northwest Marion County, 30 minutes from Quincy, IL and Hannibal, MO. 15 minutes from Palmyra,MO and Ewing, MO
-20 acres â mostly wooded w/ fence, surrounded by woods and CRP and row crop
-24âx48â Manufactured Home w/ central air, heat, water, elec, DSL internet
-Just off paved road (but canât be seen from highway)
-Pond in back yard with dock and fish
-Roughly 12âx18â workshop, 12âx18â cabin w/ concrete floor (wood stove, gas stove, cabinets),8âx10â open faced shed
-High abundance of all Wildlife especially deer, turkey, and quail
-Walk trails w/ bridges crossing the creeks throughout the 20 acres
-Roughly an acre that could be a food plot/garden
-Another small pond roughly in the middle of the acreage with a couple of creeks running through property
-Excellent school district and all around good area, no restrictions or codes
-deep wells in the area are good if you chose to drill a well
-2 different hospitals about 20-30 minutes away
-nearest full-time neighbor about 1 mile away

I can email pictures if youâd be interested. Iâm asking $95,000 OBO.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

Sent you a PM. Would love more info.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

That sounds just like what i want in about 10 years to retire to. *sigh*


----------



## missouriland (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, if things keep going the way they have been, I might still have it for sale in 10 years. Seems like everyone wants a rent to own or wants the owner to finance now adays, we can't do that as we're trying to build on the farm. Oh well, such is life I reckon.


----------



## missouriland (Aug 27, 2012)

$89,000


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Well if it is still for sale in about 3 years let me know. We are wanting that area just can't move until then.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

I just PM you, need more info!


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Very nice. If we could get the financing, I would contact you to discuss this as it sounds great.


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

Has this land sold and how close is it to Paris, Missouri
Thanks
Joe


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

Has this land sold and how close is it to Paris, Missouri
Thanks
Joe


----------



## missouriland (Aug 27, 2012)

Joe,

It's still for sale and we're getting more motivated by the day....make offer. I can get to Paris in about 30 minutes or so.

Also, we've done some calling around for other perspective buyers who were looking for financing and US Bank in Hannibal, MO will finance the place for 3% down and around 2.8% for 30 years if that helps anybody. # is 248-8155 and Carrie is who I talked with.


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the Info
I will talk to my Partner and see what they say Do you have any Pics?? 
You say that the Home has water is it hooked up to Rural water?
as you also talked about doing a well
Thanks
Joe


----------



## missouriland (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes I have some pictures, if you PM me your email I will send them to you.
The house is hooked to rural water, I only mentiond that wells in the area were good as a lot of people on here wanted the option to be able to live "off the grid".


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

PM sent.


----------



## missouriland (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## missouriland (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## missouriland (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## missouriland (Aug 27, 2012)

UPDATE: SOLD!!!!!!!!
Finally got it all finalized and it's sold. Sad to see it go, but happy to have it done.


----------

